# How quickly do cherry shrimp breed?



## tundragirl

I keep about 30 adult cherries in a 15 gallon
last year I sold or gave away about 250-300 of them
from oct- march they produced about 150 babies
hope this helps
Cindy


----------



## phanizzle

I seem to not see such a big progress in my rcs population. I've seen so many berried but maybe i look at it everyday for so long that i don't realize they are increasing. They do breed quick though as long as you keep them happy with clean water and all. Good luck!


----------



## Scipio

I have had my rcs for a month so far. And a week after I got them I started to see saddle on several females and on the second week several were berried. But I have yet to see a swarm of babies. Today I saw a tiny one during feeding time but I'm not sure if its a new born or just a runt that has not grown since I go them. I think that the females are either dropping the eggs or shrimpies are not surviving. Then again it might be to soon and I'm trying to rush the poor things to give birth  

Or...... maybe I can't see them since my tank is planted with a several large pieces of drift wood. Lots of places to hide in a 125g.


----------



## SearunSimpson

Well, from my experience, a year and a half, haha. I can't breed these things at all. I keep reading up on people breeding them and having good success with shrimp tanks and everything, but yeah, i just got my first berried one a couple days ago. I really think params and tankmates play a huge factor.


----------



## Ulli Bauer

Hi,

when I recently cleaned my RC tank (which I have since November 06) I found over 100 shrimp - which is astonishing in 12 l... During feeding time I used to see only 10 to 20 or so and therefore didn't think there would be so many.

Plus, I had given away over 80 shrimp during that time.

They're like rabbits when they like their living conditions! :icon_eek:
A friend of mine keeps her RC with African Dwarf Frogs, and they aren't even berried.

Cheers
Ulli


----------



## n00dl3

I got a 33 gal long low tech RCS tank with lots of low light plants. The tank was setup 1.5 months ago and added about 70 RCS from 3 different sources. Since then my population has already double and 15+ berried female. 

I got my first berried female one week after they were introduced to the tank. 

In your case, if you started with 20 RCS by year end, you should be over run with RCS. If the condition is right.


----------



## gsmitchell

I agree, if you have 20 RCS and they hit breeding age, you should have about 300 or 400 in a year, if everything is to their liking. I had 15 adult shrimps 8 months ago, and I just sold 150, and still have over 150 left.

Greg


----------



## NeonShrimp

It depends on the shrimp having the conditions and conditioning that promote breeding. I have a tank full of shrimp but it took 2 months for the shrimp to adjust to the water conditions and develope saddles after being well fed. I keep my shrimp in a shrimp only tank to minimize stress from fish and having the babies eaten. 

This is why some hobbyist have a tank full of shrimp all the time and others just have the shrimp they started with after a year.


----------



## Scipio

Last night I was scanning my tank and I just happen to focus on a berried rcs female that was busy grazing on a large drift wood. All of a sudden something from under her pops out and lands a short distance on the drift wood...... it was a super uber tiny shrimp. Funny thing is that it was only one shrimpie that poped out. She then went behind the drift wood and hid.

So it seems that it takes about 3 weeks or so for them to hatch... at least thats the time I can account for


----------



## NeonShrimp

That's right Scipio, about 3-4 weeks of gestation is needed depending on tank conditions and water temperature. The warmer the temp to a optimum temp of about high 70's the faster they will hatch (by a few days). I did have a female yellow shrimp hatch her eggs after 16 days, I know this because she was the only adult female in the tank at that time.


----------



## Harry Muscle

Thanks so much for all the info. Out of curiousity, does anyone have any experience as to how quickly Crystal Red shrimp breed? Let's take the same scenario, 29G tank with 20 Crystal Red shrimp of breeding age. How many could I except to have by the end of the year, assuming that they breed for me and like my water, etc.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## NeonShrimp

If they breed for you and like your water then you will still have less young than the RCS. CRS although not always, tend to carry less eggs and are sensitive to water conditions. The babies are also more sensitive to water conditions and require strict care and maintanance to get a higher survival rate. The young also grown slower than the RCS young. So you can expect to have less CRS compared to RCS by the end of the year.


----------

